# Billing EKG (93000) & Cardiovascular Stress Test (93015)



## DeborahASmith (Feb 28, 2008)

In the past, our facility has not billed the EKG w/the Cardiovascular Stress Test 93000 & 93015 because of documentation issues (not having enough info in report to substantiate placing the -59 modifier as a seperate procedure).  The new billing manager is asking why we are not billing the EKG and is not understanding my recommendation to have enough documentation in the report to differentiate the need for EKG as seperate procedure.  I have the understanding that if the EKG is included within the Cardiovascular Stress Test (which it is), then we should not unbundle unless we have sufficient documentation for this unbundling.  Please advise me as to how to explain this to the manager.
Thank you.


----------

